# Biken in der sächsischen Schweiz -



## Groudon (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,
wir waren dieses Jahr mit unserem Kurs in der sächsischen Schweiz wandern, und es ist landschaftlich ja eine wirklich wunderschöne Gegend.

Nun ist die Frage, ob man im Sommer dort auch biken kann - gibt es auch schöne Radstrecken mit einigen Trails, ohne das man alle 10 Minuten
wegen irgendwelchen langen Treppen tragen muss?

vG


----------



## einHelge (11. Dezember 2010)

biken kannst du überall, kommt nur auf die fahrtechnik drauf an 

die linkselbische seite ist ganz gut geeignet wenn du keine treppen und leitern willst. halt ein gutes auf und ab und nicht so überlaufen.

wenn du aber auf der rechten seite der elbe fahren willst solltest du dich am anfang an die großen wanderwege (z.b. malerweg) halten. in dem gebiet musst du aber mit sehr viel fußvolk rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44.0 (12. Dezember 2010)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass solche Frage auftauchen.
1. Als Erstes sollte man sich die rechtlichen Grundlagen reinziehen, die, grob umrissen, den rechtselbischen Teil wegen Nationalparkstatus ausgrenzen.
(Ausnahmen: Radwege im Nationalpark -1.(vorderer Teil) und 2.(hinterer Teil), bei 4.(böhmischer Teil) ganz kritisch.
Im sonstigen (3./LSG-)Bereich gemäß Sächsichem Waldgesetz "geduldet".

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Es gibt richtig feine Touren und Trails. Schon allein der komplette NP-Radweg (Bad Schandau-Hinterhermsdorf) ist für Ortsunkundige ein Feuerwerk an Ausblicken/kurzen saftigen Ab-und Auffahrten - nicht wirklich ein Freerideevent - für 'ne Kennenlenn*tour* aber unbedingt empfehlenswert. Für den anspruchsvolleren Biker bietet die linkselbische Seite durchaus ein paar schöne Sachen: Zschrinstein, Schneeberg (CZ), Hühnerberg, Katzstein - einzeln sicher nicht mit alpinen Spots zu vergleichen, aber ein Tag Linkselbisch ist für mich immer noch das Maß aller Dinge.
Rechtselbisch geht natürlich auch was: Waltersdorf-Prossen, Tanzplan(CZ) nach Sebnitz, Unger nach Krumhermsdorf und weiter durch das Schwarzbachtal ins Sebnitztal, Sebnitztal an sich...

...ungeahnte Möglichkeieten in einem genialen Gebiet. Karte lesen - nicht nach GPS Tracks fragen!

Tourenlastige Grüße


----------



## tanztee (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Sächsiche Schweiz ist ein Nationalpark. Biken kannst Du nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken.

Vor allem rechtselbisch - insbesondere in den ausgeschilderten Kernzonen - würde ich es eher nicht drauf ankommen lassen.

Auch im böhmischen Teil des Nationalparkes wird das ähnlich gehandhabt.

Die Locals danken es Dir!!!


----------



## 44.0 (13. Dezember 2010)

tanztee schrieb:


> Die Sächsiche Schweiz ist ein Nationalpark.



Das ist zum Glück falsch.
Die Sächsische Schweiz ist Nationalparkregion. Nationalpark ist nur ein Teil davon.
Klick

In Tschechien ist es ähnlich, Nationalpark Böhmische Schweiz im Landschaftschutzgebiet Elbsandsteingebirge (ChKO Labské Pískovce )
Klick

Augenmaß bei der Wahl der Bikestrecke sollte man aber immer haben.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2010)

Es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit im kommenden Jahr eine Tour der DIMB-IG Dresden & Umland in der Sächsischen Schweiz geben. Du kannst Dich gerne anschließen; dank ortskundiger Führer wirst Du dabei nicht in Konflikt mit dem Bikeverbot in der NP-Kernzone kommen


----------



## Groudon (13. Dezember 2010)

Das würde mich sehr reizen. =) Von Chemnitz aus ist man per Bahn auch nicht solange Unterwegs (wir waren so richtung Zirkelstein wandern) und landschaftlich gefällt es mir wirklich sehr. =) 

Außerdem bin ich eh eher einer der Biker, die weniger krass fahren - also nicht nur Forstautobahn, aber auch kein 30% Gefälle.


----------



## tanztee (17. Dezember 2010)

44.0 schrieb:


> Das ist zum Glück falsch.
> Die Sächsische Schweiz ist Nationalparkregion. Nationalpark ist nur ein Teil davon.
> ...



Ups, ja, stimmt. Unsere Posts haben sich etwas überkreuzt. Unser beider Link stellt das in der Übersicht dar.

Zusätzlich befinden sich an den Wegen unübersehbare Schilder, dass nun der Nationalpark beginnt.

Die Schilder der Radrouten im NP sehen so ähnlich aus wie die Wanderwegweisung, mann muß schon genau hinsehen.

Für eine gute Onlinekarte schauen wir mal bei unseren tschechischen Freunden.

*Cyklotrasy* ist das, was Du suchst!


----------



## einHelge (19. Dezember 2010)

oh! da hab ich echt das mit dem fahrverpot im np vergessen. peinlich! aber viel schlimmer ist, das es keine deutschsprachige seite mit nem vernünftigen kartenmaßstab von der sächsischen schweiz gibt.


----------



## Groudon (19. Dezember 2010)

Das ja dämlich. -.- Naja - dann schließ ich mich der Tour im Sommer an.


----------



## vest (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor in den nächsten Wochen ein paar Tage in der Sächsischen Schweiz zu verbringen. Hauptaugenmerk wird dabei die Region um Bad Schandau und Sebnitz sein. Der Aufenthalt soll ein Mix zwischen Wandern und Biken sein, wobei die Tendenz eher Richtung Bike geht 

44.0 hat hier schon ein paar Sachen gepostet welche Ich mir bestimmt auch anschauen werde. Habt Ihr einen Tip hinsichtlich Wanderkarte?Ich bin da auf die *Topografische Karte Sächsisch-Böhmische Schweiz 1:25000  *gestoßen. Taugt die was, bzw. gibt es da andere Empfehlungen?

In den hiesigen Mittelgebirgen von Rheinland-Pfalz und Hessen sind unsere Touren eher abfahrtsorientiert und "technisch". Auch unsere Alpentouren gehen eher in Richtung S3 aufwärts. Das Ich keine endlos lanegen verblockten Trails im Elbsandsteingebirge erwarten kann ist mir klar, aber hat veilleicht jemand einen Tip für das ein oder andere "Schmankerl"?Gerne auch per PN.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß Steve 
*
*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2011)

vest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe vor in den nächsten Wochen ein paar Tage in der Sächsischen Schweiz zu verbringen. Hauptaugenmerk wird dabei die Region um Bad Schandau und Sebnitz sein. Der Aufenthalt soll ein Mix zwischen Wandern und Biken sein, wobei die Tendenz eher Richtung Bike geht
> 
> ...



Brauchbare Karten gibt es hier: http://www.tmsigns.de/saka/shop/index.html?saechsische_schweiz.htm

Tip für schwierigere Trailabschnitte: Der mit einem gelben Strich markierte Wanderweg von Maxicky nach Decin (teilweise S2) und die Abfahrt vom Hohen Schneeberg (roter/grüner Strich), die ich schon als S3- einschätzen würde. Beides von Bad Schandau aus gut zu erreichen und in einer Tagestour zu verbinden.

Onlinekarte (Topo) findet sich hier: cykloserver.cz

Sag Bescheid, wann Du in der Gegend bist; vielleicht findet sich ja ein Ortskundiger, der mit Dir auf Tour geht


----------



## vest (18. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Tipps Micha! 

Auf das Angebot mit einem Ortskundigen werde Ich auf jeden Fall zurück kommen. Zeitraum wird wohl so in der 1. August Woche sein.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (16. August 2011)

hat es nichts für Freerider oder Downhiller?? Wo fahren die Locals den zum schreddern hin?


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> hat es nichts für Freerider oder Downhiller?? Wo fahren die Locals den zum schreddern hin?



Nein, in der Sächsischen Schweiz gibt es keinen Bikepark. 

Die Locals fahren nach Liberec, Krupka, Bozi Dar, Oberwiesenthal.


----------



## Luk00r (23. August 2011)

War letztens am Schneeberg, die Abfahrt Ri Osten war schon heftig, sehr steil, sehr ausgewaschen und mit riesigen Felsen verblockt und relativ eng. Auf jeden Fall mehr als S3 - hab da einiges tragen/schieben müssen, ca. 5-10min.
Oben ists fein flowig und der rote Strich im Westen, also die untere Verbindung zur Strassenauffahrt im Westen, ist auch gut, würde bei mir als S3 durchgehen, gut verblockt aber (für mich) fahrbar.
Von Maxicky den gelben Strich runter fand ich jetzt nicht so aufregend, ganz nett, aber nicht sonderlich aufregend.
Nen echten Superflowtrail gibts dann aber anschliessend:
Grüner Strich am Elbhang lang, später dann gelber Strich, siehe:
http://www.hikebikemap.de/?zoom=14&lat=50.81493&lon=14.21479&layers=B000

auch gut fand ich den Abschnitt vom Malerweg südwestlich von Königstein (roter Punkt)


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> War letztens am Schneeberg, die Abfahrt Ri Osten war schon heftig, sehr steil, sehr ausgewaschen und mit riesigen Felsen verblockt und relativ eng. Auf jeden Fall mehr als S3 - hab da einiges tragen/schieben müssen, ca. 5-10min.
> Oben ists fein flowig und der rote Strich im Westen, also die untere Verbindung zur Strassenauffahrt im Westen, ist auch gut, würde bei mir als S3 durchgehen, gut verblockt aber (für mich) fahrbar.
> Von Maxicky den gelben Strich runter fand ich jetzt nicht so aufregend, ganz nett, aber nicht sonderlich aufregend.
> Nen echten Superflowtrail gibts dann aber anschliessend:
> ...



So unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein 

Wobei Du den Abschnitt des gelben Striches, wo es schwieriger wird, nicht gefahren sein kannst, wenn Du auf dem grünen Strich rauskommst. Der Weg mit dem gelben Strich führt an einem kleinen Bach entlang zu einem Teich, dann zur Straße zwischen Decin und Maxicky und anschließend auf einen Panoramaweg oberhalb von Decin (auf der Hikebikemap dünn gestrichelt dargestellt).

Wenn es Dich interessiert: am Samstag findet eine Tour der DIMB-IG Dresden in besprochener Gegend statt. Mitfahrer, auch aus anderen Städten, sind willkommen 

Ausschreibung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8618453&postcount=235


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. September 2011)

Hmm, also die linkselbische Seite ist gut zum nicht-technischen touren?
Bin nämlich Ende Oktober auch ne Woche in Dresden...
Wie siehts denn in der Heide aus?


----------



## mw.dd (1. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmm, also die linkselbische Seite ist gut zum nicht-technischen touren?
> ...



Auch dafür, ja.



kris. schrieb:


> ...
> Wie siehts denn in der Heide aus?



Ebenfalls viel möglich, solange man sich abseits der Hauptwege hält. Mal auf diversen Tourenportalen nachschauen oder sich irgendwo anschließen. Lokal geht vieles über cielab.org.

Außer der Heide gibt es in Stadtnähe aber noch mehr: Friedewald, Pillnitzer Elbhänge, Weißeritztal, linkselbische Täler, Lockwitzgrund... Etwas weiter weg Tharandter Wald. Reicht das für eine Woche?


----------



## kris. (1. September 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Außer der Heide gibt es in Stadtnähe aber noch mehr: Friedewald, Pillnitzer Elbhänge, Weißeritztal, linkselbische Täler, Lockwitzgrund... Etwas weiter weg Tharandter Wald. Reicht das für eine Woche?


 

Grade so... 

Danke!


----------



## Luk00r (6. September 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein
> 
> Wobei Du den Abschnitt des gelben Striches, wo es schwieriger wird, nicht gefahren sein kannst, wenn Du auf dem grünen Strich rauskommst. Der Weg mit dem gelben Strich führt an einem kleinen Bach entlang zu einem Teich, dann zur Straße zwischen Decin und Maxicky und anschließend auf einen Panoramaweg oberhalb von Decin (auf der Hikebikemap dünn gestrichelt dargestellt).
> 
> ...



Da war ich gerade in den Dolomiten  - hätte auch nicht tauschen wollen

Ja, kann sein, dass ich den unteren Teil nicht erwischt hab, hatte da kein GPS-Empfang und keine Ahnung wo ich gerade bin (man wird ganz schön schnell Abhängig von dem GPS-Zeugs  )


----------



## DrCastelli (15. September 2011)

Sächsische Schweiz, ein Traum!


----------



## 6und20zoll (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin im August im Bielatal mit der Familie Urlaub machen. Gibt es da ein paar Locals die mir ihre Hausrunde verraten ?


----------



## Stierblut1 (12. Juli 2012)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> hat es nichts für Freerider oder Downhiller?? Wo fahren die Locals den zum schreddern hin?





die Sächsiche Schweiz ist Naturschutzgebiet. Wenn du nicht blechen willst und den anderen Bikern "noch die Möglichkeit" zum fahren lassen willst, dann verhalte dich bitte relativ sachte


----------



## 6und20zoll (15. Juli 2012)

Ich bin an einer kleinen abendlichen Runde im Beisein eines ansässigen Radfahrers interessiert, nichts langes oder tagfüllendes.
So etwas würde ich hier auch machen, sofern jemand hier im Thüringer Becken daran Interesse hätte.


----------



## neural-brain (1. Mai 2013)

Moin,


werden anfang juli wohl auch für n paar tage in die sächsische schweiz fahren zum biken. war heuer schon mal jmd da bzw kann jmd gute routen empfehlen (überwiegend s2 ab und zu s1 oder auch s3 gehen auch) ?


danke


----------



## Stierblut1 (1. Mai 2013)

neural-brain schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> werden anfang juli wohl auch für n paar tage in die sächsische schweiz fahren zum biken. war heuer schon mal jmd da bzw kann jmd gute routen empfehlen (überwiegend s2 ab und zu s1 oder auch s3 gehen auch) ?
> ...



zum Glück gibt es in Sachsen kein direktes Wegfahrgebot (Verbot oder wie in Hessen)
Zumindest hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit den Rangern wie in Spindlermyln. Es sollte dennoch jeder drauf achten, das es größtenteils Naturschutzgebiet ist und man den Wald achtet.

 a ne S3 wirst du kaum finden. Es gibt a mehr als genug stellen, wo dich auslassen kannst (Kondition vorausgesetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (2. Mai 2013)

In der Sächsischen Schweiz fahre ich nicht so gern. Die Berge sind überwiegend nur mit Leitern und Treppen zu erreichen und man muss dort immer die Nationslpark Radwegkarte kennen um sich keinen Ärger einzuhandeln. Denn in der Region ist es abseits der Wege durchaus verboten. Je nach Laune wirst du verwarnt und zurück gepfiffen oder deine Personalien aufgenommen und vielleicht auch zur Kasse gebeten. Es wird auch kein Aufwand gescheut dich abzufangen wenn du im Wald verschwindest.

Die Radfahrwege der Sächsischen Schweiz sind dementsprechen auch keine Singletrails und daher eher für Besichtigung und nicht für Trailspaß geeignet.
Richtung Dresden, Richtung Zittau oder Richtung Altenberg gibt es da mindestens genau so viel oder mehr Täler und auch inoffizielle DH Strecken. Dort lassen sich Touren viel einfacher planen, da weit und breit kein Nationalpark ist und jeder Berg bis zur Spitze befahrbar ist und die Hänge voll mit Wegen sind. Abschnittweise kommt man über 30km auf 1000hm weil man auf der Strecke über ein halbes duzend Auf- und Abfahrten findet.

Hier die Wege der Sächsischen Schweiz: http://www.nationalpark-saechsische-schweiz.de/red5/radfahren/fahrradwege-karte/
Außerhalb der Dunkelgrünen Zone kann man sich austoben. Wenn eine Besichtigung der rechtselbischen Sächsischen Schweiz geplant ist, dann ist das mit den Bildern aus den PDF sehr mühsam, da hilft die Opencycle map, dort sind die Radfahrwege auch einzeichnet. Leider fehlt Opencycle Maps die Darstellung der Nationalparkregion.


----------



## neural-brain (2. Mai 2013)

danke falco ! die karte hatte ich auch schon gefunden, was ich aber nicht wusste, dass z.b. mit dresden... wo bzw was wäre das genau in dresden zum fahren? da wir auch dresden mal besuchen wollten und dann dahren wir halt da anstratt in der fränkischen...


----------



## Falco (2. Mai 2013)

Stichworte sind Weißeritztal:


 

 

Radebeul und "Linkselbische Täler" im Kontext der Region:




Heide bis Borsberg:


 

 

 



Wilisch und Lockwitzgrund:
Da fehlen mir mal wieder Bilder, bin immer so egoistisch und genieße den Flow und halte einfach nicht an um Bilder zu machen


Ende September gibts das zur DIMB Aktivtour alles auf einmal auf 3 Tage komprimiert 
Leider wird der Umfang dabei etwas leiden müssen oder Sportlich ambitioniert.
http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/aktivtouren

Wenn du das im Juli schon haben willst, dann geb einfach bescheid. Sind noch einige Urlaubstage ungeplant bei mir.
Ich mach nächste Woche 5 Tage Zittau, die gegend dort ist noch eine Ecke schärfer. Vieleleicht ist das auch eine Option wenn es ein paar mehr Tage sein dürfen. Wenn man es konditionell ausreizen will, dann kann man sowas in 8 Tagen kombinieren. 3 Tage Dresden, 3 Tage Zittau. Das wären dann aber zusammen gleich 10 000hm.

Wir haben hier so ziemlich alles. Schnelle abfahrten, viele wege am Hang, Wurzeln ohne ende, Achterbahnmäßige Flow-Trails, Nervenkizel an der Abbruchkante, Spitzkehren, Treppen, Wasserdurchfahren und den ganzen andern kram. Und wenn man sucht, dann findet man auch genz selten mal Geröll oder verblockte Abfahrten.

Das einzige was mir hier fehlt, ist der Blick über die in Wolken getauchte Berglandschaft. Und es fehlt an langen Abfahrten, bei einer Tagestour mit über 2000hm kann es schon passiren das man fast 20 mal hoch fahren muss 
Die beiden Punkte gibts dann in Zittau. Etwas längere Abfahrten öfters leicht verblockt oder etwas geröll und vielleicht mal in Nebel getauchte Berglandschaften.

Aber ich schweife ab, das hat schon lange nichts mehr mit der Sächsischen Schweiz zu tun


----------



## neural-brain (2. Mai 2013)

also ertsmal DANKE für die tipps... ich denke dass wir dann das gebiet um dd der sächsischen vorziehen, da meine frau auch noch verwandte und freunde in dd besuchen will.... und dann können wir tagsüber biken und abends dann family besuchen !

denke werden die tour heide-borsberg and em einen und an einem anderen tag die tour pirna-lockwitz machen.... 




> Wenn du das im Juli schon haben willst, dann geb einfach bescheid. Sind noch einige Urlaubstage ungeplant bei mir.


wie darf ich das verstehen ?

danke !!!


----------



## cubation (28. September 2013)

Moin, 

ich hole den Thread mal etwas aus der Versenkung. 

Wir wollen morgen spontan von Berlin aus in die Sächsische Schweiz. Es ist sehr spontan und ich lese mich gerade erst ein wenig in die Thematik ein. Wir wollen ein wenig locker touren zum Saisonabschluß und wäre daher die CC Kisten einpacken. Möglicher Start ist Pirna, Stadt Wehlen oder auch Rathen. 

Hat jemand vielleicht schon einen empfehlenswerten GPS Track oder sollte ich mir lieber gleich was selbst basteln!? Wir würden gern ein wenig die Landschaft und gern auch die Tourismuspunkte genießen. Tour kann aber gern auch weit über die 50 km Grenze gehen, wir haben ja den ganzen Tag Zeit. 


Thomas


----------



## Th. (28. September 2013)

Linkselbisch.
Ganz grob: Rathen, Weißig, Malerweg, Königstein, Nikolsdorf, Nikolsdorfer Wände, Labyrinth, Bielatal, Schneeberg (Sneznik, CZ), Maxicky (CZ), Böhmisches Tor, Zschirnstein, Wolfsberg, Krippen (Elbe)
Track habe ich leider keinen auf die Schnelle. 

Viel Spaß, 
Thomas


----------



## AlterSachse (28. September 2013)

Hallo,
auf die Schnelle eventuell so was.
http://altersachse.de/12-fremde/fremde-04/mueckenturm.php
http://altersachse.de/12-fremde/fremde-06/linkselbische-taeler.php
Gruß


----------



## firlie (13. Dezember 2013)

*Biker und Auskenner !*
*
*
Eigentlich könnte ich mir jetzt mein halbes Dutzend Kartenwerk zu Hilfe nehmen und eigentlich hab ich´s zum Teil auch gemacht, aber schlau werde ich nicht so recht daraus.
Besteht die Möglichkeit mit dem MTB von Schmilka auf den Großen Winterberg zu fahren, d.h. ist es rechtlich gesehen erlaubt und kann man meinen eingezeichneten Weg benutzen oder gibt es noch was anderes  







Der dankende 
-firlie-


----------



## Th. (13. Dezember 2013)

Verboten!

http://teufelsturm.de/fotos/anzeige.php?thumb=no&fotonr=1920
(am oberen Ortsende Schmilka)


Vor etlichen Jahren hat mir gegenüber ein NP Ranger mal 2 Gründe geäußert:
- Der Große Winterberg ist NP-Kernzone
- Eine Freigabe der Straße zum Gipfel würde dazu verleiten, via Müllerwiesenweg/Roßsteig zum Zeughaus weiterzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Rennradfahrer sind dort mal hoch gefahren und eigentlich meine ich auch, daß es verboten ist...
aaber, da gibt es folgende Seite:
http://www.challenge-big.eu/de/big/162


----------



## CC. (13. Dezember 2013)

Der Ausländer fragt ganz blond, wie ist dann diese offizielle Karte zu deuten?

Über die Karte insbesondere die fehlende Legende hatte ich mich schon mal ausgelassen


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Die Wege auf der Karte sind in der Farbe der Markierungen im Gelände eingezeichnet.
Und nur auf diesen breiten "Schneisen" auf der Karte darf mit dem Rad gefahren werden.
mA ist das landschaftlich aber ziemlich sinnfrei, da kann man auch gleich durch die Dresdener Heide rollern.


----------



## CC. (13. Dezember 2013)

Blöde Karte zu einer blöden Regelung 
Da wird sich der firlie eine andere Heldentour suchen müssen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Th. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> - Eine Freigabe der Straße zum Gipfel würde dazu verleiten, via Müllerwiesenweg/Roßsteig zum Zeughaus weiterzufahren


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man dort überhaupt durchkäme...
Nach der alten Karte von 1994 sind dort Treppenstufen/Steiganlagen dazwischen.

Möglich, daß das was die Rennradfahrer dort veranstalten, unter die Rubrik "Kalkuliertes Risiko" fällt.
Auf cielab müßte mE etwas dazu zu finden sein.


----------



## firlie (13. Dezember 2013)

...ausgeträumt !!!
Das ist wirklich zu blöde, zumal und da muss ich unserem "Blondchen" aus dem Auslande D) recht geben, dass diese aufgeführte Karte das absolut verwirrendeste ist, was es gibt.
Aber wir alle kennen das Bike-Problem im Nationalpark und da gibt´s kein Wenn und Aber, da muss ich also doch die Wanderlatschen hervorkramen.
--------------------
Äh... doch noch eine Aber :
Sollte mal einer vor mir den Weg nutzen und das von Th. aufgeführte Schild ist weg, dann sollte der Weg doch befahrbar sein. Dort oben ist doch einen Baude oder Gaststätte (ich bin noch nicht da gewesen !!!) und mein eingezeichneter Weg wäre doch dann die Zufahrtsstraße...theoretisch 


Klares Nein dazu oder ... 


Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (13. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Klares Nein dazu oder ...



Klares "Nein!"
Leider.
Gibs auf firlie...mit rechtlicher Rückendeckung darfst du momentan dort nicht hochfahren...es sei denn, du mietest dich oben in der Bergwirtschaft als Gast ein - dann könnte es mit einer Ausnahmeregelung funktionieren.
Die Zufahrtsstraße ist für Fahrzeuge aller Art gesperrt (Sondergenehmigung für Kneipe und Nationalparkranger). Dazu die Nationalparkverordnung mit Gesetzesstatus...keine Chance.

 @_Raumfahrer_, das geht prima zum Zeughaus (zumindest mit MTB). Bin es Anfang der 90er paarmal gefahren, war zwar auch schon verboten, hat aber noch niemanden (seitens NP) so richtig interessiert. Deshalb verstehe ich sogar die Bedenken - wäre eine richtig schicke Verbindung von Schmilka in die hintere Sächs.Schweiz.
Treppen/Steiganlagen gibts keine - wo sollen die sein? Ein paar Wasserabflußrinnen am Goldstein und ein Knüppeldamm am Fremdenweg, welcher via Weiberfähre (Forstautobahn) umgangen werden kann. Alles kein Problem - dazu landschaftlich sehr schön. Aber eben - nochmal für alle - VERBOTEN.


----------



## firlie (14. Dezember 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Äh... doch noch eine Aber :
> Sollte mal einer vor mir den Weg nutzen und das von Th. aufgeführte Schild ist weg, dann sollte der Weg doch befahrbar sein. Dort oben ist doch einen Baude oder Gaststätte (ich bin noch nicht da gewesen !!!) und mein eingezeichneter Weg wäre doch dann die Zufahrtsstraße...theoretisch



Das ist natürlich totaler Humbug was ich da zusammen gekrakelt habe. Erst bin ich der Einsichtige und dann doch das "Aber".
Sorry, sorry, sorry !!!

Also natürlich beuge ich mich dem Gesetz !
Danke für eure Auskünfte und schönes Wochenende !


Grüße vom Einsichtigen !
-firlie-


----------



## leler (14. Dezember 2013)

Cest la vie.
Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.
Auf das Routing via OSM & Co. sollte man sich in diesem Falle lieber nicht verlassen.
Es zählt eben allein die NP-Radkarte (siehe pdf).
Bin neulich mal diesen NP-Radweg (von der Buschmühle, unterm Pohlshorn, Zeughaus, Unt. Affensteinweg, Zahnsgrund bis Bad Schandau) abends im Dunkeln gefahren. Da freut man sich nach jeder Abbiegung über das Schild "Radroute NP" und atmet auf, dass man nicht fürchten muss, dass vielleicht hinter dem nächsten Baum statt einer Wildkatze ein Ranger hervorspringt .-)
Also Radfahren im NP ist durch die Beschränkung auf diese (nicht mal sehr attraktive) Route nicht wirklich eine EMpfehlung :-(
Im Übrigen ist es schon clever, etwas prinzipiell zu verbieten und dann nur einige Ausnahmen zuzulassen. Das spart eine Menge Verbotsschilder ein .-)


----------



## mw.dd (14. Dezember 2013)

leler schrieb:


> ...
> Also Radfahren im NP ist durch die Beschränkung auf diese (nicht mal sehr attraktive) Route nicht wirklich eine EMpfehlung :-(
> Im Übrigen ist es schon clever, etwas prinzipiell zu verbieten und dann nur einige Ausnahmen zuzulassen. Das spart eine Menge Verbotsschilder ein .-)



Das ist das Baden-Württemberg-Prinzip, das zur 2-Meter-Regel geführt hat... und zu pauschalen Radfahrverboten in NSG, NP usw.
Dabei käme es darauf an, das zu reglementieren/zu verbieten, was dem Schutzzweck auch wirklich zuwieder läuft - Radfahren auf Wegen wird das nur ganz selten sein.


----------



## Schwinni (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab mich hier mal bissel reingelesen und den Weg oder die Strasse die firlie da ein gezeichnet hat bin ich mal vor Jahren runter, eine schöne Abfahrt abe wie gesagt ist schon ewig her. Als ich das letzte mal in der schönen Sächsichen Schweiz mit dem Radel unterwegs war musst ich dann 25 Euro strafe bezahlen seid dem bin ich dort nicht mehr hin gekommen, zumindest nicht mehr mit dem MTB oder RR... Aber jetzt meine frage, Lohnt es sich die erlaubten Wege zu fahren oder kann man da lieber nach Altenberg fahren? 

Viele rüße und einen schönen 3. Advent...


----------



## mw.dd (14. Dezember 2013)

Schwinni schrieb:


> ...Aber jetzt meine frage, Lohnt es sich die erlaubten Wege zu fahren oder kann man da lieber nach Altenberg fahren?
> ...



Die offiziellen Wege lohnen sich nur für klassische Tourenradler, ein MTB braucht man nicht. Wenn man allerdings die Elbseite wechselt, muss man nicht nach Altenberg


----------



## Schwinni (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle antwort. mw.dd kannst du mir paar touren empfehlen? Ich selbst hab es nicht soooo weit nach Altenberg deswegen würde mich das Elbsandstein Gebrge auch wieder mal Reizen.


----------



## mathijsen (15. Dezember 2013)

Schwinni schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle antwort. mw.dd kannst du mir paar touren empfehlen? Ich selbst hab es nicht soooo weit nach Altenberg deswegen würde mich das Elbsandstein Gebrge auch wieder mal Reizen.



Ich klinke mich da auch mal ein. Die Tour hier könnte ich empfehlen, allerdings erst ab Obervogelgesang. (Km 27)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ckeypbmanmkawccl


----------



## Th. (16. Dezember 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die offiziellen Wege lohnen sich nur für klassische Tourenradler, ein MTB braucht man nicht.


 
Ich finde den offiziellen Radweg in der hinteren Sächsischen Schweiz gar nicht schlecht - kommt halt immer darauf an was man will. Trails gibt es keine, dafür aber herrliche Landschaft - beeindruckt mich immer wieder.
Hängt man nach Hinterhermsdorf noch den Tanzplan dran, gibt es auch noch 'nen Trail nach Sebnitz runter. Weiter die Hohe Straße (für das Panorama kommen manche von weit her) und dann mal rechts Trail zur Kohlmühle. Polenztal, Waltersdorf, Prossengrund, Schandau, fertig. Alles erlaubt.
Leider ist das Sebnitztal (wahrscheinlich) immer noch nicht passierbar - hat da immer gut reingepasst.


----------



## Deleted22090 (16. Dezember 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich da auch mal ein. Die Tour hier könnte ich empfehlen, allerdings erst ab Obervogelgesang. (Km 27)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ckeypbmanmkawccl



Ist denn die Strecke zwischen Königsnase und Naundorf wieder passierbar? Bei meinem letzten Besuch war da trotz Klappsäge nichts zu machen  

Gruß Hatti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (17. Dezember 2013)

Hatti schrieb:


> Ist denn die Strecke zwischen Königsnase und Naundorf wieder passierbar? Bei meinem letzten Besuch war da trotz Klappsäge nichts zu machen
> 
> Gruß Hatti



Geht so, man kommt wieder durch. 

Hab beim Aufräumen der Kartenkiste diesen Flyer gefunden:





Wie schon erwähnt, außerhalb des Nationalparks stellen irgendwelche Schilder oder Routen nur Empfehlungen dar.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Deleted22090 (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke @tanztee. Ich hatte es schon befürchtet, dass die größeren Kalieber nicht so schnell weggeräumt werden.


----------



## Th. (6. März 2015)

Ich hole mal wieder einen alten Thread aus der Versenkung....

Habe ich neulich doch ganz zufällig folgenden Artikel gefunden:
http://www.sandsteinblogger.de/2015/02/da-fehlt-noch-was/

Ich habe mehrmals lesen müssen, dann schnell das Datum gecheckt (nee, ist noch nicht April) und glaube eigentlich immer noch nicht dran, dass die Forstverwaltung so ein Projekt (ich meine damit explizit die zwei Hütten) gutheißt und unterstützt...
Man darf gespannt sein.
Leider befürchte ich allerdings, dass sich die Hüttengeschichte in Kürze von selbst erledigen wird (nicht abgeschlossen, evtl. Feuerstelle, schön versteckt im Wald fernab jeglicher Zivilisation), da werden sicher nicht nur die erschöpften Radwanderer nächtigen...


----------



## Th. (1. Juni 2015)

...und den Thread wieder zum Leben erweckt...

Am Sonntag war ich mal wieder in der Sächs. Schweiz unterwegs - zu meiner großen Freude durfte ich feststellen, dass das Sebnitztal wieder passierbar ist.




Ich habe auf die Schnelle kein Statement in den Medien gefunden, auf der Seite vom Berg - und Naturverlag Rölke heißt es aber, dass seit Ostern 2015 der Wanderweg wieder durchgängig passierbar ist.


----------



## biker123456 (13. August 2015)

Hallo,

wollen heute spontan mal in die sächsische Schweiz fahren und brauchen noch eine Route .. haben zeittechnisch von 17 bis 21:00 Uhr gedacht .. kann da jemand was empfehlen? schafft man es von bad schandau bis zum hohen Schneeberg und zurück? Sind mit All Mountauns - Enduros unterwegs .. Kondi und Fahrtechnik guter Durchschnitt

Gruß Max


----------



## mathijsen (13. August 2015)

von 17-21 bis zum schneeberg und zurück? nur auf waldautobahnen...


----------



## biker123456 (13. August 2015)

.. Sind in Dresden geblieben,  weil uns das dann auch klar wurde ^^


----------



## Th. (12. März 2016)

Ich hatte den nachfolgend verlinkten Artikel vor geraumer Zeit schon mal gelesen - war aber irgendwie wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.
Jetzt, beim Aufräumen der Favoritenleiste, bin ich wieder darüber gestolpert und will ihn noch mal im entsprechenden Thread (ok, unter Tourenberichte hätte es auch gepasst) festnageln.
Ich finde es sehr lesenswert (inkl. Kommentar): Mountainbiking wie zu Witwe Boltes Zeiten


----------



## firlie (13. März 2016)

Einfach irre mit was sich Leute so beschäftigen !
Danke für den Artikel !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (19. März 2016)

Bin Ostern in Pirna und bring mein Radl mit. Wollte dann die Schweiz ein bissl abfahren.
Hoffe das Wetter hält dann auch, was es verspricht.

1. Tour geht zur Bastei. Dort wollt ich über den Reingrund nach Wehlen. Ist der noch empfehlenswert oder hat sich da was geändert bzgl. Befahrbarkeit?

und dann noch mal rechtselbisch nach Spitzberg-Hohenstein mit 1000 hm.


----------



## Th. (20. März 2016)

Der Reingrund ist offizielle "Radroute im Nationalpark", sollte - sofern kein Schnee liegt - sogar mit dem Rennrad befahrbar sein. Wo entlang soll der Hinweg zur Bastei führen (wenn man nachfragen darf)?


Heiko123 schrieb:


> und dann noch mal rechtselbisch nach Spitzberg-Hohenstein mit 1000 hm.


...da bin ich gerade überfragt - wo willst du genau hin? Rechtselbisch das Städtchen Hohnstein ist mir sehr wohl bekannt - bei einem nahegelegenem "Spitzberg" bin ich leicht überfragt....oder meinst du den linkselbischen (Cottaer) Spitzberg, da kenne ich aber kein "Hohenstein"?


----------



## Heiko123 (21. März 2016)

Wollte hier über Porschendorf, durchs Wäldle fahren und über Dorf Wehlen zurück.
Anbei mal der Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...82BA997EFBB2B1EA5A3CCF49E33ADE7B6E83C35426F15

Bei Spitzberg, meinte ich auch linkselbisch (fliesst doch nicht Bergauf):
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=owjpopovfmczoixa


----------



## Th. (21. März 2016)

Zur Basteirunde zwei Anmerkungen: Zwischen Kilometer 9,5 und 11 bewegst du dich in der verbotenen Nationalparkzone (außerdem fehlt ein Stück Weg bei km 11 und jetzt bei der Pampe übern Acker?). Ich würde ab ca. km 8,25 nach Osten Richtung Hohburkersdorf und über den gleichnamigen Rundblick (sehr lohnend) nach Rathewalde und dann am Bad rechts (westwärts) zurück zur Basteistraße. Vielleicht 5 Kilometer mehr.
Zweite Anmerkung: Die Buschholzstraße (bei ca. km 20) würde ich mir kneifen. Ist zwar auch offizieller Radweg im Nationalpark, soweit ich mich erinnere aber eine lausige Großkopfpflasterpiste.


----------



## Heiko123 (21. März 2016)

Hallo Th.

vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Habe deinen Tipp befolgt und die Strecke über Rathewalde angepasst.

Bzgl. der Buschholzstrasse hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht.
Es schaut da so aus:





Habe dabei auch diesen super Bericht gefunden: http://wandern-saechsische-schweiz.de/Radfahren_Bastei.asp


----------



## CC. (21. März 2016)

Für Linkselbisch kann ich Dir die Touren vom Local @konaspeed schwerstens empfehlen. Nimm am Besten noch einen Riegel mit 
Grüße,
Christian

Wo isse eigentlich - die Jungfrau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (29. März 2016)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Wollte hier über Porschendorf, durchs Wäldle fahren und über Dorf Wehlen zurück.
> Anbei mal der Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...82BA997EFBB2B1EA5A3CCF49E33ADE7B6E83C35426F15
> 
> Bei Spitzberg, meinte ich auch linkselbisch (fliesst doch nicht Bergauf):
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=owjpopovfmczoixa



So bin jetzt wieder daheim in München. Das Wetter ist ja leider erst ab dem Samstag schöner geworden, nachdem es stark geregnet hat.
Dementsprechend waren dann auch die Wege, hinzu kamen auch noch die tiefen Matschspuren der Waldfahrzeuge. :-(

ABER ich habe es trotzdem genossen in der schönes sächs. Schweiz ein paar Tage zu verbringen.

Feedback zu den Touren.
1. Bastei: Die Buchholzstrasse in Wehlen MUSS man gefahren haben!!! Die ist nicht nur unten so steil sondern geht dann oben nach dem Rechtsknick noch weiter. Wenn man's geschafft hat, hat man eine ordentliche Aussicht und einen grossen Schluck verdient. 








2. Spitzberg: Die Tour habe ich mir von GPSIES vorher rausgesucht und war am Anfang über 1000hm verwundert, ABER die ganze Tour hat es in sich. Da wird kein Berg und keine noch so steile Auffahrt ausgelassen. Man sollte hierfür auch einen guten 3/4 Tag einplanen inkl. Pausen.
Wenn man es dann mal geschafft hat, darf das Bierchen nicht weit weg stehen, da ein Laufen dann schwerer fällt.
Bei mir war dann leider bei km36 (kurz nach Langenhennersdorf) SCHLUSS, da mir die Kette gerissen ist (bei den Anstiegen auch kein Wunder) und ich zwar alles mit hatte, aber eben kein Kettentrenner und keine Ersatzkettenschlösser. :-(


----------



## Th. (29. März 2016)

Freut mich, wenn es dir gefallen hat. Die Sächsiche Schweiz ist schon ein geniales Gebiet. 
Das vordere linkselbische Gebiet (deine zweite Tour) ist mir nicht ganz so vertraut - zum letzten Bild fällt mir gleich gar nichts ein, wo und was ist das?


----------



## Heiko123 (29. März 2016)

Beide Bilder sind entstanden auf dem Trail zwischen Berggießhübel und Gersdorf (km19-km23).
Ist eine "Grotte" fast am Ende des Stückes.
Das Teilstück ist sehr anspruchsvoll, da doch einige größere Felsbrocken und Wurzeln im Weg liegen.
Hab ihr teilweise geschoben, auch deshalb da ich alleine unterwegs war und einen Sturz vermeiden wollte.
Auf der Karte siehst Du dann dort auch noch weitere MTB-Trails.

Auch vom Hochstein (km26) aus runter ist ein schöner Trail, welcher am Ende mit ein paar Stufen geschmückt ist.


----------



## Boehler (9. April 2016)

Tach! Wir wollen morgen gern eine Tagestour in der Sächsischen Schweiz machen. Darf gern eher tourig sein, als technisch anspruchsvoll, mit möglichst wenig Asphaltanteil. Sollte eine Roundtour sein.
Habt ihr Tipps, idealerweise mit GPS-Route?


----------



## Th. (9. April 2016)

Wo wollt ihr starten, Anfahrt mit Bahn oder Auto? Wieviel Kilometer sollen es denn ungefähr werden? Was kennt ihr in der Sächs.Schweiz schon, bzw. wo würdet ihr hinwollen? 
Fertige GPS Routen habe ich keine, könnte ggf. schnell was zusammenklickern.


----------



## Boehler (9. April 2016)

Wir kommen mit Auto, Start gern Bad Schandau. Kilometer irgendwas zwischen 40 und 60. Danke!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boehler (9. April 2016)

Spricht zum Beispiel irgendwas gegen diese Runde? 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jkehqgbnzlihdxqi


----------



## Th. (9. April 2016)

Boehler schrieb:


> Spricht zum Beispiel irgendwas gegen diese Runde?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jkehqgbnzlihdxqi


Recht hoher Asphaltanteil. Wenn nach Hinterhermsdorf, dann komplett den Nationalpark Radweg ab Zahnsgrund. Den tscheschichen Teil muss ich mir noch mal genauer ansehen, ich weiß gar nicht ob da alles fahrbar ist (km 40-48).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mir fiel gerade noch ein, dass ich im letzten Jahr 'ne hübsche Runde im Gebiet gefahren bin und darüber einen Tourenbericht verfasst hatte:
Link zum Bericht
GPS

Wie im Bericht erwähnt kann man die Straße nach Lohsdorf durchaus gemütlich im Schwarzbachtal umgehen - bei dem angesagten Wetter wahrscheinlich sogar besser.
Der Straßenabschnitt Lichtenhain - Mittelndorf ist allerdings schwierig zu vermeiden. Sicher kommt man auch von Lichtenhain schon ins Sebnitztal, allerdings ist der dann folgende Abschnitt technisch nicht ohne, inklusive gefährlicher Stellen und Tragepassagen.

Für das Stück von Bad Schandau bis Kohlmühle hätte ich auch noch eine passende Idee.


----------



## Th. (9. April 2016)

Für die linkselbische Seite wäre mein Vorschlag (grob umrissen) Bad Schandau - Kleinhennersdorf - Papstdorf - Pfaffendorf - Königstein Hütten - Nikolsdorfer Wände - Bielatal (Ort) - Lampertsstein nördlich und Katzstein südlich umfahren (evtl. Abstecher auf Letzteren) - Cunnersdorf - Laasensteine - Krippen
Bis Nikolsdorfer Wände hätte ich 'ne GPS Datei.


----------



## Th. (25. Juli 2019)

Ich grabe mal wieder mein Lieblingsgebiet raus...
Nein, bin dort aktuell nicht mit Ratt unterwegs gewesen (wird wirklich mal wieder Zeit!) - habe aber gestern eine erstaunlich kritische Sendung im MDR geshen:
"Abserviert? – Wirtshauskrise in der Sächsischen Schweiz"-
(ist noch in der Mediathek - und ja, ich liebe auch bei Biketouren oder Wanderungen Biergärten)
Meiner Meinung nach nicht nur eine schallende Ohrfeige für die Landesregierung Sachsen und der ihr unterstellten NPV Sächs.Schweiz - kann man eigentlich schon als eine Tracht Prügel ansehen. 
Erstaunlich Klartext eigentlich für den ÖR ...
(und jetzt will ich keinesfalls über die Persönlichkeiten Hitzer und Henkenjohann diskutieren.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (26. Juli 2019)

Ja fällt mir auch immer auf wenn ich da bin.
Ist aber nicht nur da!!! Auch in anderen Regionen das selbe, selbst im Westen.
Hab's zum AlpX aktuell auch in Österreich erlebt.


----------



## tanztee (26. Juli 2019)

Ooops, Mist geschrieben ... vom Sclaufon überfordert


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. Juli 2019)

Sinngemäßes Zitat aus dem TV-Beitrag von _*exakt*_:

"Drei Ministerien und fünf Behörden sind zuständig für ein Objekt(Amselfallbaude)."

d.h. mA auf gut sächsisch, wenn eine Behörde der Ansicht ist, man könnte doch mal was machen und auch los machen lässt, eine andere Behörde sich garandierd übergangen fühld und zu diggksch´n anfängd*.... 

* edit meint: "sich auf ihre Vorschriften beruft"

Wobei, die Amselfallbaude und die Bauden auf dem Winterberg und dem Rauenstein sind von der Lage her für Wanderer eher von Interesse, als für die Rattfahrer.

Kann man denn eigentlich wieder durch den Liebethaler Grund fahren, an der Lochmühle vorbei, oder ist dort auch immer noch gesperrt und? Weiß da jmd was?
Sonst schau ich selber mal nach....


----------



## schotti65 (14. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Darf ich mal nach einem Tipp im Polenztal nördlich Hohnstein fragen. Idealerweise Start Rasthof Russigmühle, da bin ich jetzt am Wochenende und hätte Zeit für eine kurze Runde. Lieber kurz technisch knackig. Opentopomap gibt mir so vielversprechende Namen wie Kälbersteig und Pirnaer Steig raus, aber die Hügel dort sind ja nur 300-400m hoch. Oder ist das alles doof und man muss erst ein Stück weiter mitm Auto fahren?


----------



## Th. (14. September 2022)

Nun ja - "...alles doof..." sicher nicht, allerdings vermute ich, dass eine "kurze technisch-knackige Runde" ab der Russigmühle schwierig ist.
1. Alles was (grob) südlich der Mühle ist, ist Nationalpark und somit MTB-mäßig nahezu komplett verboten (inkl. Kälbersteig).
2. Nördlich wird's flacher, was nicht "langweiliger" heißt. Ich vermute bei der aktuellen Wetterlage wird schon das mittlere Polenztal zur Schlammschlacht.
3. Den Pirnaer Steig - den du wahrscheinlich meinst - kenne ich nicht, nur den der nahe der Bockmühle ins Polenztal führt. Dazu gibt es einen nahezu 10 Jahre alten Bericht (mit diversen Zwischenkommentaren) - ist schwer zu lesen, weil es irgendwann mal ein Forums-Software-Update gab und dieses mit Sonderzeichen und diversen Umlauten nicht klarkam (ich habe aber keinen Bock die ollen Storys noch mal zu überarbeiten...). Wenn du magst - hier geht's los, Tag 2 ab Hohnstein. Tag 3 beinhaltet diesen Pirnaer Steig und den fand ich ganz ok - ist aber technisch kein Ding.
4. Für "technisch knackig" wirst du wohl wirklich ein Stück mit dem Auto fahren müssen - mir fällt da spontan der Valtenberg ein - und da verweise ich dich auf meine Tipps in diesem Thread.


----------



## schotti65 (14. September 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

